# Did Unlisted.com go out of business?



## korina981 (Sep 11, 2006)

It was Kenneth Cole's cheaper line of shoes. I bought shoes from there several years ago but they've worn out and i want to get the same shoe. For some reason I get a load error when i go there now. Is that just for me or for anyone else.

Can somebody see if unlisted.com works for them please


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 11, 2006)

Not working for me either.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 11, 2006)

okay thanks for checking.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay thanks for checking.



No prob, but don't fret. There are other discount shoe places where you could find something cute. I'm sure there are links here in the fashion section.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 11, 2006)

I think they just shut down the website. You can still find the shoes on zappos.com


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 12, 2006)

oh thank you god. they make the cutest baby doll (mary janes) shoes.

my fav. pair of dressy shoes are that brand, i got them like 5 years ago or something. they're still in great shape.


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------

